# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Piktori Henri Kavaja, Punimet e tij

## Static-X

Ckemi njehere.
Do doja qe me ane te pikturave te mia ti jepja nje shtytje te metejshme artit shqiptar edhe sidomos artisteve tane nga te gjithe anet e botes.
Une do bej te pamunduren per nje gje te tille gjithsesi pres komente edhe nga ju
Nderkohe ne vazhdim do te gjeni edhe do te shikoni disa nga punimet e mia. Shumica jane ne bojra vaji....gjithsesi  deshira ime do te ishte tju leja juve ne mendime, ne fund te fundit gjithcka qe nje artist kerkon eshte te beje Shikuesin te Imagjinoje edhe enderroje... 



*natyre e Qete nen nje natyre te qete*

----------


## Static-X

*Autoportret*

----------


## Static-X

*Nje rruge pa Jete dhe nej rruge pa fund* 




> kujtese:  Do i lutesha te gjithe artisteve si Vizuale edhe atyre konceptuale te jepnin komentet e tyre , gjithashtu punet e tyre. Do jua vleresoja shume.  Henri.K

----------


## Static-X

*Lunder 1999*

----------


## Static-X

*Per nje fije Shprese*

----------


## Static-X

Megjithate titulli eshte *Iluzioni edhe Bota* 



> Kjo eshte piktura e fundit ( nqs dikush nuk ka ndonje kerkese) megjithese me duket e panevojshme te vej ato te vjetrat pasi kam menduar te 'vendos piktuart e reja te viteve 2001-2002....Edhe njehere jeni te mirepritur te lini mendimin tuaj, si profesinal ashtu edhe artistik.  Me Respekt Henri K.


*Per te gjithe ata qe duan te vazhdojne te izitojne galerine e vjeter klikoni ketu:* GALERIA

----------


## Albo

Te te them qe je i talentuar me duket se eshte pak. Nuk ke thjeshte talent per piktur por dhunti besoj, pasi me pelqyen shume punimet e tua. Kane drite, ngjyra te celura e te goditura dhe vertet te sjellin kenaqesi dhe clodhje kur i shikon. Besoj se po te shikoj origjinalet qe jane ne masen e duhur do te isha ende me impresionuar.

Nuk jam artist por me pelqen e bukura.

Urime dhe sa me shume punime te reja!

P.S Tani e mora vesh une pse thosh njera, operatoret e #shqiperia jane Artista :)

----------


## Static-X

Fleminderit Albo. Se shpejti do sjell disa punime te reja, ajo qe me ka ndaluar ka qene koha ne fakt.
Megjithate me mire vone se kurre :)
Respekt Henri K.

----------


## Inconstant Moon

Henri, s'e di cfare te them pervecse...fantastike! Ne nje fare menyre me ben te krenohem me ty ...je talent, je shqiptar! Jam adhuruese e artit, por jo medoemos kritike e tij :D , sidoqofte... e shoh qe ke 'fjalor' vizual te zhvilluar, mjaft figuracione ekspresive (me pelqen ana abstrakte tek disa prej punimeve). A mund t'i perfshihen disa prej pikturave (ato me shprehje te subconshiences) surrealismit? ...Sidoqofte, me pelqen jashte mase gjuha jote pertej fjaleve. Suksese, suksese, suksese :)

----------


## peoples

Punimet e tua jane pse jo per tu pelqyer,por une nuk mund  te jap nje mendim timin per ato pune qe ti paraqet,pasi nuk i permbahen aspak vizionit dhe menyres qe kam une per te berit dhe te kuptuarit te Artit.Por sa per respekt dhe sqarim me te thjeshte,te them qe preferoj qe ti te shikosh pak piktura te artisteve te tille si:Jeff Koons,Franc Ackerman.Me duket me e arsyeshme te jesh me i informuar globalisht e te mos krijosh ideale pasi eshte akoma heret per nje gje te tille,dhe ti e di,artistet gjithmone jane vecuar si nga vlera ashtu dhe nga antivlerat qe ato kane sjelle ne art,vetem nepermjet inovacioneve,e,pikturat e tuaja e ndjejne pak kete mungese te se 're-se',pasi prejardhja dhe influenca jane mese te dukshme!
Sidoqofte ti duhet te vazhdosh te pikturosh por,vetem te jesh me konstant me kohen dhe historine e Artit,kjo me duket jo me vend.


me mirkuptim AP.

----------


## armando2001

Desha tju pergezoj per punimet e arrira sidomos persa i perket nderthurjes dhe kombinimit te ngjyrave. Ne punimet te frymes surrealiste qe keni paraqitur ketu vihet re nje influence nga i madhi Salvador Dali (psh autoportreti, dhe pa titull nga pikturat e 1999)por sigurisht me karakteristika te vecanta tuajat(psh "per nje fije shprese"). Do te kisha deshire te shikoja me shume punime qe jane krejtesisht pasqyruese te karakteristikave tuaja si talent origjinal, duke bere dhe gershetimin me natyren, traditen e folkun shqipetar qofte edhe ne menyre abstrakte,  sic  jane "Nje rruge pa jete........" dhe " Lunder 1999"


Deri diku edhe une bashkohem me keshillat e Albanian People. Duhet te mireinformohesh per artin ne pergjithesi ne menyre qe origjinaliteti te mos jete pre e nje ndikimi te caktur por te jete nje pasqyrim i momentit tend shpirteror.

Megjithate te them te drejten kam pare piktura shume me pak te arrira se tuajat te paraqitura me shume krenari ne disa nga galerite me te medha te Londres.
Kjo do te thote qe keni talent dhe ju uroj qe te arrini te prezantoni vehten dhe njekohesisht artin tone sa me denjesisht.

PS. Do tju keshilloja qe t'i hidhnit nje sy, per mendimin tim, nje nder piktoreve me te medhenj anglez Sir. Francis Bacon.

----------


## Static-X

Ckemi.
Ne radhe te pare faleminderit per komentet se kjo ishte ajo qe kerkoja, pak a shume, ne fund te fundit kriticizmi ka nje vend te rendesishem ne art. Eshte e vertete, jam shume i apasjonuar pas Salvador Dalit edhe rrymes surrealiste, por duhet te me kuptoni pak qe i kam bere kur kam qene 17 vjec edhe nuk eshte se dija shume nga arti, duke qene ne nje shkolle per elektronike. Megjithate e kuptoj fare mire se cdoni te thone, le te themi, "jam akoma duker kerkuar veten time", edhe kjo gje behet e mundshme vetem duke eksperimentuar .  
Pas ca ditesh pasi do te 'postoj' punimet e reja edhe do te shihni akoma me shume se si do ndryshoje cdo pikture nga njera tjetra, thjesht me ka hypur ajo ndjenje e provimit te gjerave te reja. 
Jua vlersoj shume komentet

repsket Henri K.

----------


## Brari

Je fantastik.

Me pelqeu me shume Lundra. 
Do mjeshtri te japesh me bojra  Peisazhet e natyres e sidomos kur eshte mengjes.  
Natyra eshte magjike me ngjyrat qe jep drita e diellit dhe ti ja ke arritur ta "fiksosh"  castin e AGIMIT. Bravooo  Henri!!! 

Sa per ato  tip DALI  une  nuk i pelqej as Daliun as Picason. 
Larg atyre psikopatve.

Nga je ti Henri i Kavajes?
Mos e ke babin tifoz futbolli?

----------


## Inconstant Moon

hahahaha Brari, psikopate mo i quajte? hihihi
Une Dalin e kam te preferuarin tim gjithashtu... realiteti nuk eshte  vetem natyre e ngrire.... nuk dua thjesht te shijoj nje pikture me sy, dua te hyj ne te. 
Static, e kuptova pak a shume moshen gjate te ciles kishe pikturuar, me teper nga kuajt qe i perfshije ne disa pune te tuat :)

----------


## katana

brari larg dalit se te vrava :n  mos ore dhe ketu s'mu ndave ore te thashe njehere te ma lesh Daliun rehat apo jo. e kam akoma ate dali-picasso tende dhe po mu dha rasti do ta ve prap. 

po jo keq po paska dhe te tjere ketu qe pelqejne S.Dali? un me lilin jemi te cmendura pas tij. kush eshte ne ny te shkoj te shoh "surrealism unbound" tek Met se kane ca te Dalit si ajo "Metamophosis of Narcissus" kam dashur prej kohesh te hap nje teme tek arti i albasoulit per Dalin po koha eshte gje e madhe dhe desha te bej pak pune per te jo vetem te ve ca imazhe kshq se shpejti mbaroj shkollen dhe do ve ate qe kam pas pregatitur prej kohesh si dhe ca shtesa te tjera. do ishit te ftuar te jepni mendimet, impresionet tua mbi Dalin. 

flmd Dalimuse

----------


## Static-X

Brari :)

Faleminderit per komentet edhe me then te drejten ajo e Lundres eshte me te vertete intersante, pasi ka nja kater shtresa bojra , nuk arrija per qiamet te kapja ngjyren e duhur.
Per punen e babit, hm varet ai tifoz i Dinamos ka qene :)
respekt Henri K.

----------


## California^Babe

Henri me duket se ate pikturen jete pa shprese e pronesova.

dont dont talk i will get it tomorrow afternoon.

thank you c ya later on brother lol

ps: apo te marr ate me poshte, nese do vendos edhe do te them 

lol.

Good job lali, se deri tani te kam thene reth 

500000047654937683476943793 here so keep it up and hung 

on ur smartness.

----------


## Brari

Henri per tifozllekun u nisa nga mbiemri me qe njof nje me mbiemer Kavaja qe ishte tifoz i semure i futbollit por dhe i afte ne dizenjo etj. Quhet  V. K.
Natyrisht pasioni tije ishin bluzat e futbollistave te cilat i kompozonte per ekipin e tij te zemres.
Po ti me sa dukesh qenke tiranc pra do kesh te besh me ish volejbollisten e mire njohur E. K.

Suksese Henri dhe vazhdo gjimoji natyres e ideve te medhaja.
Nji pikture pa mesazh fisnik sado mjeshteri te kete ngelet nji cop beze.

Katana do Daliun po jam i bindur se ne se do pinte kafe me Daline ajo sdo dinte cmuhabet te bente me te..
Pse...?  sepse ai ska asnje mesazh njerzor pervec se Konfuzion , psikopatizem e scicofrenizem.

Cfare jane ato Oret e murit te varura si peta byreku??
Fol katana  ckupton ti me to?
Po ai kali qe ka nji ore ne kurris si Samar  c'eshte? 
Kupton gje?
Mos valle DALI  aty do te shprehe Relativizmin e konceptit KOHE?
Ndonji infeksion prej  viruseve anshtajnjane ka kapur trurin e Dalise?

Jepi katana e na bej pak Koment?
I kam qef artistat kur bejn llafollogji se ja ndreq samarin kollaj..lol

Henri mos imito Daline..
Ti je cunak i ri dhe ato labirinthe duken artificiale tek ty.
DALI ka zhgarravitur si picaso sepse te dy kane qene donzhuane e pedofile qe edhe pse pleq per shkak te fames e parave u ra rasti te kullosin mbi 10-14 vjecare trushkulura dhe me zhgarravinat e tyre kane justifikuar pedofilizmin e tyre duke e paraqitur si novatorizem e lesh-qime-izem.

----------


## COKOLLATA

Se pari te me falni mua per pak modesti ne fillim po tani po e kuptoj cfare  fitore eshte te kesh nje shoqe si statica :).
Kur i kam pare per here te pare keto piktura kam menduar se ishin thjesht nje koleksjon . Por gjithashtu kuptova qe nuk duhet te jesh profesjonist te kuptosh te bukuren sidomos  te bukuren e thjeshte , te paster , dhe githe ngjyra.  Besoj se te gjith qe i  pame keto piktura ndjeme menjehere  nje peshtjellje nga  ngjyra po aq sa te  kthjelleta dhe te qarta . Per mendimin tim eshte mbrekulli qe te arrish te vesh ne harmoni gjith ato tone ne menyre te tille qe jo mos te te turbullojne por te te bejne te ndjehesh mirenjohes ndaj natyres qe  na ka dhene mundesine te ndjejme  shijen dhe bukurine e ngjyres.  Edhe  pse e quajtur natyre e qete nga vete zhanri i saj piktura e pare me dha nje lloj eksitimi per jeten  , edhe per vete arsyen qe frutat  ishin me perfekte se vete ekzistenca e tyre ne  natyre :) . Leqe goja te shkon leng drekt njehere edhe sikur te jesh i ngopur :). Pejsazhi qe e ndiqte ishte   me gjith kuptimin  fjales '' ilac shpirti'' . Me te vertet asnjehere nuk e kam patur idene qe ngjyrat  e perdorura kaq bukur  dhe nje dore kaq magjike mund te ndryshonin gjendjen shpirterore te njeriut. Dhe   jam e igurte  kjo eshte ajo dora te autoportreti ;) . 
Si perfundim  jam shum krenare qe kam shoqe  staticen   dhe gjina s'ka rendesi fare . Pac fat lal dhe duararte gjithmone :).

----------


## shqiptari02

Bravo te qofte lal me te vertete me pelqeu menyra e te pikturuarit me pelqen menyra se si i ke perdorur gjyrat kepp up your good work


shqiptari02

----------

